# Collard Greens!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah loves them! I hope her tootsie rolls don't turn into green slime patties! :w00t:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

In small amounts, greens are beneficial.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy loves spinach, so I think collards would be ok.


----------

